# Dog training Miranda/Lousa



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Does anyone know of any dog training classes in the Miranda/Lousa area?
Seen a van leaving Lidle (Miranda) car park last week with K9 dog training on the side but just missed them.
Will ask in the vets next time i go in but thought i would ask on here first.
Regards.


----------



## ValnGary (Dec 21, 2008)

Dennis said:


> Does anyone know of any dog training classes in the Miranda/Lousa area?
> Seen a van leaving Lidle (Miranda) car park last week with K9 dog training on the side but just missed them.
> Will ask in the vets next time i go in but thought i would ask on here first.
> Regards.


Hi Bob, 

Hope you are all well.

There is a place in Lousa, I think they may be affiliated with Lousa Animal Rescue.

This is the FB page with contact details.

https://www.facebook.com/Centro.Educacao.Canina.Lousa/info

Alternatively, there are some cards in the vets in Miranda advertising dog training. The vets details are on our website.

All the best, Val


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks Val, have made contact and await a reply.


----------



## Domicilium (Jul 20, 2013)

go to your local GNR station and ask them as they do train dogs


----------

